# 1965 Schwinn Stingray Deluxe All Original Parts



## Heatfox (Jun 17, 2011)

I have a 1965 Schwinn Stingray Deluxe all original parts and sky blue color that I am wanting to sell, but I don't know the best way to go about it.  I have been told that as is condition is the best way to sell it.  Is this true?  What would be the best way to find a buyer for it?  I did not see any of these bikes sold on Ebay (not ones this year or same model).  I have no idea what the as is value would be.  Any help with this wouldbe greatly appreciated.  This is such a great bike.  The serial # is DA42516


----------

